# high speed plinking video



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

After the "chrony-work" we had some great can-hunting fun!
Nice day with a great guy!

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=VCmT6bkFrjY

Regards


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Two observations! One, those varmits were sure chewing on you guys. Two, You need to wear safety glasses as you only have one set of eyes. I know, it don't happen very often, but if it happens one time, you will live with it the rest of your lives! Ask Joerg! It looked like great fun, I like to shoot cans myself! -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wish I could shoot that good. Looks like fun.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Amazing skill i'm to nervous still to shoot butterfly style yet . Thanks Shifu


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Very excellent shooting. It looks like intuitive style shooting. Great video. Take some brewers yest before going into the wood and the mesquitos wont be interested in you.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

OOooh so thats butterfly style, cant see how Im going to be able to shoot that style. Too difficult for me, probly take me a decade to learn


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

torsten said:


> After the "chrony-work" we had some great can-hunting fun!
> Nice day with a great guy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=VCmT6bkFrjY
> ...


Amazing accuracy!







Also how do you make your slingshots so efficient? Do they last many shots before you have to replace the band-sets?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I think butterfly just means you pull way way back. My pull distance measures 58 inches. You just have to know where your hands are when pulling back.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you so much for your video, it really change my way to shoot


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Two observations! One, those varmits were sure chewing on you guys. Two, You need to wear safety glasses as you only have one set of eyes. I know, it don't happen very often, but if it happens one time, you will live with it the rest of your lives! Ask Joerg! It looked like great fun, I like to shoot cans myself! -- Tex


Usually I'd agree with you there mate, but one of the main advantages of the butterfly, as I see it, is that if the bands break at the forks they won't hit you in the eyes as your hands no where near them!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Sam said:


> Two observations! One, those varmits were sure chewing on you guys. Two, You need to wear safety glasses as you only have one set of eyes. I know, it don't happen very often, but if it happens one time, you will live with it the rest of your lives! Ask Joerg! It looked like great fun, I like to shoot cans myself! -- Tex


Usually I'd agree with you there mate, but one of the main advantages of the butterfly, as I see it, is that if the bands break at the forks they won't hit you in the eyes as your hands no where near them!








[/quote]
Sam if you think about it the bands are right by your eyes if they should happen to break at the fork they will do worse than smak you it will be more of a cut.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

WOW!







Great shooting to say the least! As far as eating lots of garlic or brewers yeast and other such remedies, I think it just seasons your blood for the little critters!







I use the strongest concentration of Deet! Ya know, the stuff that makes your lips go numb and makes ya can't breath for the firs 20 minutes.









Again, GREAT SHOOTING!	Are you sure you didn't have someone in the back with a pellet gun!?!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

snakeshack said:


> WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong, It is a false dicotomy that exists between Safe and Poison. These two opposites oppose each other as only one can be true. Therefore there is no such thing as Safe Poison. Poison is just that in any measurement.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

dgui said:


> WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong, It is a false dicotomy that exists between Safe and Poison. These two opposites oppose each other as only one can be true. Therefore there is no such thing as Safe Poison. Poison is just that in any measurement.
[/quote]


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

very nice shooting! looks like alot of fun


----------

